# 67 GTO R.door mirror ??



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Did 67 GTO offer an outside R Door Mirror ??? Thanks Just like having two mirrors. Also would it be frowned upon if that mirror was not on my PHS dock. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. My '65 didn't even come with a driver's side rear-view mirror. Or seatbelts. Too much weight and not needed!!


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

No kidding !!!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

According to the options in The Legend Magazine http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-options-other-info-91058/ the pass side mirror was a factory or dealer installed option. The driver's side remote mirror was a factory option. I could not find any mention of the driver's side manual mirror as standard equipment, though it shows as a delete option on an export model. I also looked on my window sticker and there is no mention of it there as a standard on a GTO.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the factory remote drivers door mirror PHS dock......but would like one on the right side .....if it is correct for the 67


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Irishmic said:


> I have the factory remote drivers door mirror PHS dock......but would like one on the right side .....if it is correct for the 67


Depends on how you want to present the car. Since the pass side was also a dealer installed option, you could have a car with one and not have it show on the PHS docs. I looked again at the list. The pass (RH) side was only manual, not remote.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## edolbud3 (Jan 12, 2017)

*67 right side mirror*

67 GTO right side mirror part number 984758 same mirror was used on the 68 but had I different part number see page 52 in restoration guide 
I have one still in the box


----------

